# The Rhubarb Wine



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

I bought nearly 30lbs of Rhubarb last week and the 1st 1/2 is now in the Carboy fermenting like there's no tomorrow. The one on the right is 1/2 Rhubarb + 1/2 Huckleberry, and its been going strong now for 3+ weeks. 2 more 6 gallon carboys are due to arrive in a day of so.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 15, 2015)

Rhubarb can make a delicious wine


----------



## geek (Jun 15, 2015)

I've been wondering how good is this wine, wish I could buy a bottle somewhere locally.
Is the white one rhubarb alone? I thought it is like a pink color.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

geek said:


> I've been wondering how good is this wine, wish I could buy a bottle somewhere locally.
> Is the white one rhubarb alone? I thought it is like a pink color.



My understanding is there are different species of Rhubarb. According to my wine book, it is preferable to use the Rhubarb with reddish stalks, but that is not available to me, which may account for the lighter color.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

BernardSmith said:


> Rhubarb can make a delicious wine



I do hope so.


----------



## geek (Jun 15, 2015)

RJS has a cheapo kit for this type of wine, thought about making it but haven't seen many reviews on it.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 15, 2015)

geek said:


> RJS has a cheapo kit for this type of wine, thought about making it but haven't seen many reviews on it.



I do my wine from scratch. Learning as I go, getting equip and chems as I learn.


----------



## geek (Jun 16, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> I do my wine from scratch. Learning as I go, getting equip and chems as I learn.



Good that you have access to Rhubarb.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 16, 2015)

Picking up 300 pounds of rhubarb tomorrow to add to my 400 pounds already frozen. Now looking for more freezer space and bigger tanks!


----------



## geek (Jun 16, 2015)

Can you describe the taste of this wine?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 16, 2015)

GreginND said:


> Picking up 300 pounds of rhubarb tomorrow to add to my 400 pounds already frozen. Now looking for more freezer space and bigger tanks!



I'd like t see what 300lbs of rhubarb looks like. Picture?


----------



## GreginND (Jun 17, 2015)

Well, here's us processing about 180 pounds using a food processor slicing blade. The pile on the table is about 1/5 of the total.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 17, 2015)

Now that is a lot of Rhubarb. No doubt that juicer is worth every penny. Took me an hour+ to cut up my 15lbs and I have a food slicer, that I bought to help make beef jerky. Helps with fruit and veggies, but a juicer is the way to go with bulk processing.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 17, 2015)

I had a good chuckle about the 300 lbs of rhubarb and getting 400 more!!! This is one of my favorites....First year 25 lbs of rhubarb with 2.5 lbs raspberries, last year 40 lbs rhubarb and 4 lbs raspberries and yesterday I took out 75 lbs of rhubarb and will add 7.5 lbs raspberries. All have been with the "redder" rhubarb, but my sis has access to some of the greener rhubarb, (I now have 40 lbs of that in the freezer) so I'll be making a second batch and am curious if there will be a difference. I know the raspberries help it to have a light blush color. I've had to back sweeten both batches a touch. The flavor is "light", strong on the rhubarb at first with a nice sweet raspberry at the end. It is almost everyone's favorite, that's why I've been begging everyone I know for more and more rhubarb!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm optimistic about Rhubarb. If this comes out good, next year, I'm planting. I'm in an ideal zone for rhubarb, and I've a good spot with good soil to make this happen.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 17, 2015)

I have never had (or even thought of) rhubarb wine. I have a rhubarb patch. 20lbs or so would be easy.

Care to share a recipe?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jun 17, 2015)

For recipes I just grab something off the internet. 

In my beginner book the author made wine from onions. Eeack! 

I suppose one can make wine from damn near anything, pork, beef, noodles, laundry lint....


----------



## michael-s (Jun 17, 2015)

What have you used in combination with rhubarb, with rhubarb being the main ingredient, to make wine that you like and would do again.

What fruit, as a secondary ingredient, have you added with rhubarb to make wine.

Seems like it takes about 17 lbs. of rhubarb to make a 5 gallon batch, or less if you add some other fruit. 

What do you use and how much in lbs. of each ingredient. I don't need a full recipe or instructions but just would like to know your favorite 
combination that in your opinion makes a rhubarb wine you would make again and again.

Thank you in advance................ Michael.


----------



## Northerngal (Jun 17, 2015)

I like the sounds of the raspberry-rhubarb. Sounds like 1/10th of the wright of the rhubarb was in raspberries....any further tips would be great!!!


----------



## GreginND (Jun 18, 2015)

Here's 350 pounds of rhubarb - it took us about 4 hours to chop it all and put it away in the freezer. I didn't have room for more large 15 gal barrels so we had to bag a lot of it to fit it in the freezers. In total I have a bit over 600 pounds which should make 160-180 gal of wine.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 18, 2015)

I do use 10% raspberries to my rhubarb. My first batch mention, 25 lbs rhubarb I made 5 gallons of wine, I thought it was not enough fruit. The second, I added a little too much water and ended up with 8 gallons of wine. This 3rd batch, 75 lbs rhubarb and 7.5 lbs raspberries I'm shooting for 12 gallons of wine. Don't get me wrong the first 2 batches were plenty good!! What I do is take out the rhubarb from the freezer, sprinkle with pectic enzyme and crushed campden tablets as I put it in the bucket, add some sugar (to the 75 lbs I only added 4 lbs of sugar at this point). Then pour hot water over and let thaw, this took about a day and a half. I do stir it up and break apart the still frozen chunks. Then I let it soak in the water for 3 days....then I press the fruit. (I do have a fruit press, but the first time I just squeezed with my hands) I am always a little surprised how much water comes out of the rhubarb. So I am hoping I have no more than 12 gallons of rhubarb water this time. I will then add sugar to sg around 1.080, add the raspberries (that are in a mesh bag) and let set overnight. I then check the sg again and bring it up to 1.085. I prefer my fruit wines to have a lower alcohol content. For the 5 gallon batch, I added 1 1/2 tsp tannin, 2 1/2 tsp yeast enzyme and 1 tsp yeast nutrient, then pitched the yeast. I used Red Star champagne yeast the first time, RBS133 the second time and I think this time I am going to use either D47 or W15. Hope this leads you in the right direction! I read a lot on-line about rhubarb wine and some said they had trouble with it clearing, I've never had that problem. I don't ferment the rhubarb, only the rhubarb juice, maybe this is why I don't have trouble clearing the wine.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 18, 2015)

I have experimented with many ways to make rhubarb wine over the years and find this general process to be the best . . .

Chop and freeze rhubarb.
Thaw rhubarb and press out the juice.
Add water to the pulp - the same volume as the initial pressed juice. 
Press again.

This ratio of rhubarb to water usually provides a must with balanced acidity without need for adjusting.

Add sugar to SG 1.090 (or your desired level).

Ferment with favorite yeast and nutrients. I like 71b.

Pectic enzyme? Rhubarb is pretty low in pectin content. I don't think it's necessary.

If clearing is a problem, gelatin fining is usually the best way to go.


----------



## geek (Jun 18, 2015)

The question is if this varietal is available at liquor stores....need to give it a try...


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, 4e, a much more scientific approach than my guessing! Next time....I'll try it your way, and yes I do freeze it before I do anything. The original recipe I used, used pectic enzyme, so that's why I've stuck with it....next time I'll eliminate that! Some day we still hope to make it up that way!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 18, 2015)

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p506/bobbievcncom/1434659899642_IMG_20150618_143802_861.jpg

pictures and downloading them to web sites is not my "thing". This was started last summer and got it bottled today.


----------



## Northerngal (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks great!!! Thanks


----------



## jsiddall (Jun 18, 2015)

I made a batch of rhubarb wine late last year and it is... interesting. I followed a recipe from grapestompers but I think it must have been sized for UK gallons and written by someone who really likes high alcohol. Mine ended up at 15.8% ABV _after_ 20% dilution! It was on its way to 18.5% ABV before I added the extra water. Now I know to go by the SG rather than the recipe for sugar!

Aside from the expected heat it is otherwise similar to a white wine albeit with some strange flavors that I don't even know how to describe. Oddly, none of those flavors is at all reminiscent of rhubarb. This despite the fact that I kept about 5% sweet reserve which was used for backsweetening.

Some other details that might be interesting: 

My rhubarb is the reddish kind like 4e pictured but the juice extracted after adding the sugar was a pale beige color.

Especially strange is that it turned an orange and then vibrant peachy color at various stages in the ferment. Eventually I cleared it with Sparkolloid and it ended up a pale golden color that looks like any other white wine.

I used K1V-1116 yeast.

This batch had my lowest ever recorded SG: 0.989

I hand squeezed the pulp and ended up with a surprising (for me anyway) 80% mass extraction. I started off with 14.6 lb rhubarb for what was intended to be 3 gal of wine, and ended up with 2.9 lb of pulp.

Per the recipe I added some precipitated chalk but I might have preferred leaving that out as I like a fair amount of acidity. While I wouldn't call this batch flat it won't make you pucker either.

I also left out the K-meta pre-ferment. I found someone who indicated that sulfites pre-ferment stripped the rhubarb flavor. Despite leaving it out I cannot detect any rhubarb taste.

It is now 7 months old and unfortunately still rather unpleasant. I know this is going to need some serious aging time so I will give it a year or two more before passing final judgement (and potentially dumping down the drain!)


----------



## michael-s (Jun 18, 2015)

Interesting and very useful information, thank you.

I made my first batch of rhubarb wine last November, 2014. I too started with frozen rhubarb (20lbs) and made a big mistake of adding the same amount of sugar at the beginning to the frozen rhubarb. The SG was way too high to start fermentation and ended up removing juice and adding water getting the SG down lower. I did but it was at the high end of SG when fermentation started and like someone stated earlier the finished wine tastes good, but very strong. (alcohol taste)
Going to follow same recipe again but will only goes with half the amount of sugar and adjust SG up if needed. I was hoping someone might of tried adding blueberries along with the rhubarb as I am curious if that would make a good wine. Raspberries or Strawberries seem common ones to add.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 19, 2015)

jsiddall said:


> My rhubarb is the reddish kind like 4e pictured but the juice extracted after adding the sugar was a pale beige color.



This is typical. There are a few varieties of rhubarb that are red all the way through that leave a pink color in the wine. But usually the red color is bleached out when you add k-meta. The sulfites immediately turn the pink into a white wine color.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Jun 19, 2015)

do you use kmeta at stabilization or just sorbate?


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 19, 2015)

I think mine has the blush color due as much to the raspberries as the red rhubarb. 4e....so now I am second guessing myself.... We pressed the rhubarb this morning and I have 11 gallons. I had added 4 gallons of water to the 75 lbs of raspberries. I was shooting for 12 gallons. Going backwards from the way you make the wine am I in the ballpark? Should I just stick with the 11 gallons....I will be adding 7 1/2 lbs of raspberries. Or should I add another gallon of water before I start the ferment? I will definitely be doing it different next time. I like the more measured formula you use, takes the second-guessing out of things!


----------



## jsiddall (Jun 19, 2015)

kevinlfifer said:


> do you use kmeta at stabilization or just sorbate?



I used both.


----------



## jsiddall (Jun 19, 2015)

fabrictodyefor said:


> I think mine has the blush color due as much to the raspberries as the red rhubarb.



Yes, unless your rhubarb is red all the way through the color is entirely from the raspberries.


----------



## wyogal (Jun 29, 2015)

*My goodness, 300 lbs? How much per gallon?*



GreginND said:


> Picking up 300 pounds of rhubarb tomorrow to add to my 400 pounds already frozen. Now looking for more freezer space and bigger tanks!



OM Goodness, I can't even imagine 300 pounds of rhubarb! I have 1 (yes ONE) 3yr old plant and I have been thinning it since late april, with all into the freezer that I haven't used in baked goods.

Have several questions for you. My first experiment w/winemaking was last summer w/chokecherries, 3lbs fruit to the gallon. Is this the right proportion for rhubarb too? Have you mixed it with other fruits such as chokecherries, raspberries, or anything else? How does the rhubarb blend with sweet fruits? Is 50/50 a good start or does it take a higher proportion of sweet fruits to be able to taste both in the finished product? (Not talking about sweetness here but flavor)

All your experience will be greatly appreciated


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 30, 2015)

hi again, wyogal! I would process the rhubarb the way 4e has done it in this thread. I have done it differently, my latest batch, using 75 lbs of rhubarb, I ended up with 11 gallons of juice and just stuck with that. I only add 10% raspberries to that, just racked it to car boys yesterday, 2 six gallon car boys and 1 two gallon car boy. I think I'll probably end up with 12 gallons after all is said and done and I rack it off lees a couple of times. I think if you added too much "other" fruit it could over-power the rhubarb. But I have only added raspberries, no other fruit.


----------



## the_rayway (Jun 30, 2015)

I did Rhubarb and Strawberries with a few other berries tossed in and you can definitely taste everything in there.


----------



## wineon4 (Jun 30, 2015)

I make Rhubarb wine every summer. I cut the stalks into one inch size pieces and freeze them for 2 weeks. I then fill a 25 gallon drum with frozen pieces to thaw once they thaw I add peptic enzyme to I and then I have enough to make 6 gallon of wine. Mine is a light pink color and tastes great. I am on my 4th batch for this season. One of the best wines I have tasted. Rhubarb has an excellent flavor.


I have received 3 Gold's, 1 double gold and a double gold best of show for it.


----------



## michael-s (Jul 1, 2015)

wineon4 in any of the batches of wine you have made have you added any other fruit in the batch as a secondary addition and if you have what did you 
add and how much, relative to weight.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 1, 2015)

wineon4 said:


> Mine is a light pink color and tastes great.
> 
> I have received 3 Gold's, 1 double gold and a double gold best of show for it.



Very encouraging. I second raked my 1st batch yesterday, and added some Bentonite. I expect/hope to be bottling it all in a week or so.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jul 1, 2015)

the_rayway said:


> I did Rhubarb and Strawberries with a few other berries tossed in and you can definitely taste everything in there.



now that sounds interesting, rayway. I may have to experiment. Now that people know I'll come pick their rhubarb I already have 55 more pounds in the freezer and more of mine to pick! The rhubarb is one of my very favorites also!


----------



## Bartman (Jul 2, 2015)

I'm jealous y'all have access to Rhubarb for free! It's too hot in Texas to grow it, but a couple grocery stores sell it - $4/pound! I don't buy it too often.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jul 3, 2015)

Bartman said:


> I'm jealous y'all have access to Rhubarb for free! It's too hot in Texas to grow it, but a couple grocery stores sell it - $4/pound! I don't buy it too often.



Yikes that would be a little pricy. Next time we take a car to Coppell and I have some in the freezer I'll bring you some! Just not sure when we are headed that way again. But maybe this fall to see the grandson in his marching band.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 3, 2015)

100 bottles.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 3, 2015)

Great looking color of that 100. How's the taste?

I filled 32 3/4 bottles this morning of the Rhubarb/Huckleberry after making sure my 1/2 cup of sugar back sweetening tasted good.

My all Rhubarb was racked, stabilized and is now being cleared with Bentonite. It's looking good and I'll probably bottle it Monday or Tuesday.

Getting all my gear freed up for the Elderberry that looked good this past Monday. I'll possibly be harvesting the first 5 gallon bucket's worth in maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 8, 2015)

The all Rhubarb (on the right) is clearing and has been back sweetened. I didn't have any tannin so I mashed up some lemons and a lime, and the pop is there. If I was better equipped I'd let this rest for a month or two, but the fruit is abundant and this carboy needs to get to work on the next 6 gallon batch.

From the right, Rhubarb (2b bottled), Rhubarb (after 1 racking), Apricot (fermenting up a storm after 2 days in the Carboy). And a 4th, Apricot will be alongside later this morning. Life is good, and better with homemade wine.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jul 8, 2015)

so, 4e, that is not this years, is it? It sure looks nice.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 8, 2015)

This batch was started in November from rhubarb that was stored in the freezer. Those 100 bottles are our dry rhubarb. We bottled another 320 bottles of the same batch that was sweetened to 5% rs. I have already collected another 500 pounds of rhubarb this year for another batch. I'll probably start that in August.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 12, 2015)

Yesterday I added some Tannin, and Wow on the flavor! Bottled up 29 worth this morning, a bit early, but I need the carboy for another batch. All in all, I'd say it's my best wine to date. I sure have learned a lot since my first Elderberry. With my Elderberry, I was only following directions, with little understanding of why. I am starting to make decisions based on knowledge and experience. Tis a good thing!


----------



## spunk (Jul 12, 2015)

I made a bannana rhubarb blueberry last summer was wonderfull I only had a small amount of rhubarb this year i have quite a bit more plan to make more.


----------



## spunk (Jul 12, 2015)

I also have a question read on the internet about rhubarb being poison when picked at the wrong time. Me being new to rhubarb any information would be great. I know about the leaves and all. Thanks


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 12, 2015)

Here's the info I know about rhubarb: Don't pick it if it's been frozen (late frost), and many people make a big deal about the oxalic acid. The acid can be removed from the juice of the rhubarb, but the only really concerning part is the leaves and roots. As you know, they are poisonous.

Check this little blog for a bit of info: http://www.gettystewart.com/7-things-you-need-to-know-about-rhubarb/


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks so much for info going to try the honey rhubarb chicken too Need to get more honey.


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2015)

@the_rayway have you ever made rhubarb mead?


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Have you made rhubard mead?


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jul 13, 2015)

spunk said:


> I made a bannana rhubarb blueberry last summer was wonderfull I only had a small amount of rhubarb this year i have quite a bit more plan to make more.



care to share that recipe? It just sounds too interesting to not try! I have lots of rhubarb this year! YEA!


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 13, 2015)

spunk said:


> Have you made rhubard mead?



I think I mentioned that I've done a rhubarb-strawberry version which is pretty good (it was my very first mead).

I'm in the process of de-acidifying about 2 gallons of pure rhubarb juice right now, for wine or mead. TBC on that!


----------



## spunk (Jul 13, 2015)

Blueberry bannana rhubarb wine 1 gal
First I didnt have much rhubarb and i think my goal was to have 5lbs of fruit.
All my fruit was frozen.
I took to 10 oz bgs of blueberries 1.5 lbs of rhubarb added 1.5 lbs of sugar to them let it sit most of the day to draw out the juice. Put in frig overnight. Next day i cut three frozen over ripe bannans put in mesh bag added to 6 gal water bring to boil. Simmer for 35 min.
I added juice from blueberry rhubarb sugar mix to the primary.
i pulled bannana bag out put in primary added all the other fruit to the bag and added to primary poured the cooked bannana water to this along with 3/4 strong 2nd brew blk tea. Another lb of sugar. 
Added pectic waited a day then added campton waited a day then added yeast and nutrient. 
I had to add water to adjust to 1.09.
I also oaked it once i put into secondary. I had to top it off quit a bit so i used a sweet wine i didnt care for it was very dry so the two worked well together.
This year i will increase it for the overflow or more it was very good.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jul 13, 2015)

the_rayway said:


> I think I mentioned that I've done a rhubarb-strawberry version which is pretty good (it was my very first mead).
> 
> I'm in the process of de-acidifying about 2 gallons of pure rhubarb juice right now, for wine or mead. TBC on that!



I've never "de-acidify" my rhubarb juice. I've made 2 batches of wine and like my results, but could always try for "better" How do you do that and what is the purpose?


----------



## spunk (Jul 14, 2015)

I am curious too..im learning about rhubarb


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 14, 2015)

Here we go!
The link to his blog: http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/0...-al-lange.html
It starts in Dutch, then there is an English translation at the bottom.


----------



## spunk (Jul 14, 2015)

Didnt see any thing about rhubarb the dogwood wine was interesting.


----------



## wyogal (Jul 14, 2015)

*link?*



the_rayway said:


> Here we go!
> The link to his blog: http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/0...-al-lange.html
> It starts in Dutch, then there is an English translation at the bottom.



I had no luck with this link, could you back-track it? Thx


----------



## Bartman (Jul 15, 2015)

Try this:http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/06/scroll-down-for-english-text-al-lange.html or you could PM "Luc" who is a member on this forum but does not post often.

06/scroll-down-for-english-text-al-lange.html


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 15, 2015)

Bartman said:


> Try this:http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/06/scroll-down-for-english-text-al-lange.html or you could PM "Luc" who is a member on this forum but does not post often.
> 
> 06/scroll-down-for-english-text-al-lange.html



Thanks Bart! I don't know why it didn't work for me


----------



## spunk (Jul 16, 2015)

Reading the rhubarb de-acidfing article now im undecided if i should go that route or not. Good read.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 16, 2015)

I have never done deacidification on rhubarb wine and it comes out great using my protocol.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 17, 2015)

If it's not letting any secrets out - what is your general method @GreginND? I'm hoping to get down to your place one day soon (in Raelene time) and try/purchase a few bottles of your wines. Can't wait!


----------



## GreginND (Jul 17, 2015)

the_rayway said:


> If it's not letting any secrets out - what is your general method @GreginND? I'm hoping to get down to your place one day soon (in Raelene time) and try/purchase a few bottles of your wines. Can't wait!



Of course. I described it in post #22 of this thread:

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showpost.php?p=569691&postcount=22


----------



## GreginND (Jul 31, 2015)

Just took a little more than a quarter ton of rhubarb out of the freezer to defrost for my next batch. WOOHOO! Good times.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Jul 31, 2015)

500 lbs. *** Gasp *** And I thought my 30lbs was a lot.

I did two 6 gallon batches of Rhubarb, one fresh the other frozen. The Frozen was quite tart, (more Rhubarb flavored?), is this your experience also, and is this what you want and why you freeze the Rhubarb? Or is it just preservation till you can get to it? That was my reason for the freeze.


----------



## GreginND (Jul 31, 2015)

I like to freeze it because I can press out more juice after it's thawed. Dilution 50:50 pressed juiceater usually provides a must balanced for acid.


----------



## the_rayway (Jul 31, 2015)

Do you ever get the urge to lick the outside of the metal drum? Or the inside for that matter! 
Mmmmmm rhubarb flavoured popsicles...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 31, 2015)

I did not know what Greg was saying because of the errant smiley. I believe he was saying to use equal parts water and pressed juice (where I have inserted a space to fix the smiley problem):




GreginND said:


> I like to freeze it because I can press out more juice after it's thawed.
> Dilution 50:50 pressed juice : water usually provides a must balanced for acid.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 1, 2015)

Correct. Thanks.


----------



## spunk (Aug 1, 2015)

I want to juice rhubarb and can for later use. anyone ever do that how much water and sugar should i use?


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 4, 2015)

I have never canned rhubarb juice, but was looking around on the internet, and if I did can some I would do this: http://www.bernardin.ca/pages/recipe_page/51.php?pid=172

When I can fruit I usually use a VERY light syrup, 4 cups of water to 1/4 cup sugar. I've tried using only water and don't like it as well as just using a light syrup. I know, this is a vegetable, but we treat it like a fruit!


----------



## GreginND (Aug 4, 2015)

Pressing juice - it's an awesome color. I hope we can keep some of this color in the final product.


----------



## spunk (Aug 5, 2015)

Fabrictodyefor thank you for recipe i tryed that got 8 pints out of around one gal of ruhbarb tastes great almost like a concentrate I poored some in cup added same amount of water to it and drank tasted kinda like lemonade. Im going to try a different way on my next batch adding sugar letting it sit then press juice. Then i will heat up and can.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

Another 30lbs of Rhubarb now in the fermentation bucket. My Rhubarb source is going to sell me some bulbs next April. I need to get the soil started, and nail me together some lumber for a raised garden bed. I'm thinking a 4x6 should be plenty of room for a hell of a lot of Rhubarb.


----------



## spunk (Aug 8, 2015)

I have a 5x5 and have only four plants in it and they fill it up they get really big one is close to horse raddish in bed next to it and being crouded out and is not happy.I will not get 30 lbs from it. You may want a bigger garden than a 4x6


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 8, 2015)

I have 50 more pounds in the freezer, but headed toward "town" this next week and thought I had better see if my friends needed me to pull more of their rhubarb. I have more I need to pick also. Could end up making my second batch soon!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

For the first time I measured the sg prior to tossing the yeast. 1.0640 and 1.060. I've measured other batches afterwards and seen 0.96 and lower. All things being the same 14.x% alcohol. I didn't even know I was really making real wine. I guess I am. Good to know.


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 8, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> For the first time I measured the sg prior to tossing the yeast. 1.0640 and 1.060. I've measured other batches afterwards and seen 0.96 and lower. All things being the same 14.x% alcohol. I didn't even know I was really making real wine. I guess I am. Good to know.



I would say you are making wine that is about 9%. You lower SG is surely not 0.960, but rather 0.996. (Hydrometers do not even go down as low as 0.960.)


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 8, 2015)

I think your right. Doh.


----------



## wyogal (Aug 9, 2015)

*growing rhubarb*

Montana WG, I agree that a 4x6 raised bed will not be a good option. The reason is that rhubarb is a heavy feeder of nutrients, a very heavy water user, and needs more than a 2x2 square because of growth habit. Also be aware that as a perennial, this plant will take 2 years from divisions to produce, and you should always leave at least 2-3 stalks after harvest to maintain plant health.
If you have some space on plain ground, this is probably a better option thAn a raised bed. It likes well drained soil, and doesn't need to be babied. Don't over-prepare or amend the site-- just give the division a foot square and 6" deep area of turned soil. You can add some organic matter if your soil is very sandy, but this is not a fussy plant.

Laurel


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 10, 2015)

wyogal said:


> Montana WG, I agree that a 4x6 raised bed will not be a good option. The reason is that rhubarb is a heavy feeder of nutrients, a very heavy water user, and needs more than a 2x2 square because of growth habit. Also be aware that as a perennial, this plant will take 2 years from divisions to produce, and you should always leave at least 2-3 stalks after harvest to maintain plant health.
> If you have some space on plain ground, this is probably a better option thAn a raised bed. It likes well drained soil, and doesn't need to be babied. Don't over-prepare or amend the site-- just give the division a foot square and 6" deep area of turned soil. You can add some organic matter if your soil is very sandy, but this is not a fussy plant.
> 
> Laurel



Thanks. Good information. I want to do it right, and will be reading up on how and where to transplant.


----------



## wyogal (Aug 10, 2015)

*Rhubarb cultivation*

I have found this website to be clear, concise, and accurate for my use: http://www.rhubarbinfo.com/ I am south of Jackson WY, about 6500' altitude, sandy well-drained soil. If you grow raspberries, your rhubarb will love the same conditions. Happy combo, right?? 

This is the third year for my rhubarb division: 1st year I just fed it and let it grow, 2nd year I cut just a few stalks, this year I have been harvesting 1/3 to 1/2 the stalks every 4-6 weeks, and feeding in between. Every time I feed I get new stalks.

The best stalks for baking and deserts are the long thin ones, but by all means cut all the huge wide ones for wine as the spring/summer moves along. I just keep adding them to the freezer. I will probably divide this clump in about a month-6 weeks, to increase production. Just need to find a good spot.

I will be making a 6gal batch of rhubarb/raspberry as soon as possible. You are on a much bigger scale than I, but please keep in touch & let me know how it's going. Laurel


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 10, 2015)

Will do wyogal. I've finally been sampling my Rhubarb wine, and it is good. Real good.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 10, 2015)

Four 44 gallon brutes full of fermenting rhubarb goodness. The color is wonderful. Tried to get this going with 71b but it wouldn't start again. I had to make a starter with EC1118.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 11, 2015)

Greg that looks awesome!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 12, 2015)

GreginND said:


> Four 44 gallon brutes full of fermenting rhubarb goodness. The color is wonderful. Tried to get this going with 71b but it wouldn't start again. I had to make a starter with EC1118. ]



Looks great! I haven't had the smell of fermenting wine in a few months...your wonderful picture makes me want to get something going!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 22, 2015)

GreginND said:


> Four 44 gallon brutes full of fermenting rhubarb goodness. The color is wonderful. Tried to get this going with 71b but it wouldn't start again. I had to make a starter with EC1118. ]



Took 87 lbs of rhubarb out yesterday. I need to get it thawed so hubby can "press" it before he leaves next Wed to go hunting for a month. I couldn't wait until he comes back, because hopefully he'll have an elk with him! I had started a batch in June and did not write down which yeast I used. I was planning to use the 71B for this batch, but you mentioned you had trouble getting it started. I did use Go-fern on the last batch and it fermented to .994, but would have been helpful to myself if I wrote down which yeast I used. Anything else I should do if I want to use 71b for this batch? Thanks 4e, for all your help and shared knowledge.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't know why but I have struck out with 71b twice now. I used go ferm and Fermaid K in the must. I even tried to build a starter using the rhubarb must but it didn't take. I ended up using 1118. It works great.

If you want to make a go of 71b I would recommend building a starter up over 24 hours using some apple juice. I would hydrate with the go-ferm. After 30 minutes add apple juice and let it work for a couple of hours. Then slowly add your rhubarb must to that maybe 3 or 4 times over the next 12-24 hours. That way you should get a good starter working with even up to about 1/3 of your total rhubarb. Add that back to the bulk and it should go.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 28, 2015)

Well, 4e, didn't seem to get to your post till after things got going. I just warmed up a little of the must, to 80 degrees, let my yeast soften and pitched it. I did use 2 pkgs of 71-B. I had 8 gallons of just rhubarb juice, so was going to add 8 gallons of water to that, however I only have a 20 gallon Brute and as it began to fill up, I was uncertain I would have enough room for the sugar and the raspberries, so only added 6 1/2 gallons of water. Brought sg to 1.090, added 3 tsp of yeast energizer and 1 1/2 tsp goferm. Pitched the yeast 8/26, yesterday sg was 1.085 and this morning it is really bubbling nicely, must temp at 82 and sg at 1.056. So things seem to be moving right along!


----------



## wyogal (Aug 28, 2015)

*Raspberry mix*

I wish I could get my rhubarb going, but it will be a few weeks before I'll be able to care for it.

I'm planning to add raspberries for 1) color 2)volume 3)flavor and/or sweetness. I was thinking 4 parts rhubarb juice/1 part raspberry mash/juice by volume. 

Any comments on these proportions?


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Aug 30, 2015)

wyogal said:


> I wish I could get my rhubarb going, but it will be a few weeks before I'll be able to care for it.
> 
> I'm planning to add raspberries for 1) color 2)volume 3)flavor and/or sweetness. I was thinking 4 parts rhubarb juice/1 part raspberry mash/juice by volume.
> 
> Any comments on these proportions?



One of my favorite wines was always RedAss Rhubarb from Prairie Berry in the Black Hills. Right on their bottle they use only 10% raspberries to 90% rhubarb. This is the 4th batch I have made and I have always stuck to this ratio and it has worked for me!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Aug 31, 2015)

Racked and did the Hydro thing on the recent Rhubarb. It is clearing up nicely, and from the hydro readings it ought to be ready for bottling soon.

Starting SG: 1.060
Just Now SG: 0.990

So about 9.5% Alcohol.

I expect it to be on the weaker side since this is a 6 gallon batch and I only used 10lbs of sugar, whereas I believe my memory tells me that 13 to 14lbs would have been the correct amount of sugar to use.


----------



## wyogal (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks ftdf, I would have thought more Raspberry. I take it you can still taste the Raspberry at only 10%? Cool!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 1, 2015)

montanaWineGuy said:


> Racked and did the Hydro thing on the recent Rhubarb. It is clearing up nicely, and from the hydro readings it ought to be ready for bottling soon.
> 
> Starting SG: 1.060
> Just Now SG: 0.990
> ...



Isn't this a little on the low alcohol side? I could be wrong, but I thought wine had to be at least 10% alcohol in order to "preserve" itself. The k-meta will help with that, but...that is really low.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 1, 2015)

wyogal said:


> Thanks ftdf, I would have thought more Raspberry. I take it you can still taste the Raspberry at only 10%? Cool!



Yes, it is more the "after" taste. But I think 25% raspberries would overpower the rhubarb....but I could be wrong!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 1, 2015)

fabrictodyefor said:


> Isn't this a little on the low alcohol side? I could be wrong, but I thought wine had to be at least 10% alcohol in order to "preserve" itself. The k-meta will help with that, but...that is really low.



Maybe, and it isn't done yet. Still in the carboy.

1/2 a percent can't make that much difference, and will likely be drank before a year after it is bottled.

I'm just really impressed as it was started about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 6, 2015)

*The hydro thing?*



montanaWineGuy said:


> Racked and did the Hydro thing on the recent Rhubarb. It is clearing up nicely, and from the hydro readings it ought to be ready for bottling soon.



So what is "the hydro thing" ?? I really need to read up on clearing.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 6, 2015)

wyogal said:


> So what is "the hydro thing" ?? I really need to read up on clearing.



I believe he means "hydrometer."


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 7, 2015)

wyogal said:


> So what is "the hydro thing" ?? I really need to read up on clearing.



I realized early on I would be making a lot of wine, so I bought the one liter size of Kieselsol (15ml) and chitosan (50ml) , which is Superkleer in bulk, just had to do the math as the directions on the bottles are not for 6 gallon batches of wine! However there are many ways to "clear" your wine. I think which type of wine makes a difference. I am getting ready to start a blackberry wine, with little or no water and the thread giving directions on this uses bentonite to help clearing as many kits do. So much wine so little time to learn it all!!!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 7, 2015)

fabrictodyefor said:


> I realized early on I would be making a lot of wine, so I bought the one liter size of Kieselsol (15ml) and chitosan (50ml) , which is Superkleer in bulk, just had to do the math as the directions on the bottles are not for 6 gallon batches of wine! However there are many ways to "clear" your wine. I think which type of wine makes a difference. I am getting ready to start a blackberry wine, with little or no water and the thread giving directions on this uses bentonite to help clearing as many kits do. So much wine so little time to learn it all!!!



I've learned a lot this year. Big lesson, after learning to use the Hydrometer, is use more sugar. 10lbs always seemed right to me. Comes in a 10lbs bag, cost $6, for 6 gallons, makes 30 bottles of wine, 20c a bottle. Easy to calculate. 

But the wine is weak so 10lbs bag, + a 4lbs bag, seems easy too... For next year...


----------



## LaughingWaterWine (Sep 7, 2015)

Have any of you tried Ckokecherry with Rubarb?


----------



## GreginND (Sep 7, 2015)

Racked 160 gallons of rhubarb wine today.


----------



## wyogal (Sep 8, 2015)

So Greg, is the pink from the rhubarb? Or did you add a little something red? (raspberry, other berry) I had the impression that plain rhubarb would lose all red/pink color. Your experience?


----------



## wyogal (Sep 8, 2015)

*Rhubarb/chokecherry*



LaughingWaterWine said:


> Have any of you tried Ckokecherry with Rubarb?


I'm too new at this to have done it, but it's certainly something to think about!


----------



## GreginND (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes the pink is from the rhubarb. This batch has 80% of the rhubarb the dark red all the way through variety. It does bleach out once you add sulfites. Most rhubarb wine will lose any red color. But this one seems to be holding on to a bit of the pink.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Sep 9, 2015)

mine stays pink...partially due to the raspberries. However most all my rhubarb is red clear through, so that helps. My second batch this summer, however, was primarily rhubarb that was green all the way through. The second batch is already not as pink! I do plan on making a gallon or two of straight rhubarb with what is left in my patch, which is really red all the way through. Curious to see if that will hold the color!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Sep 19, 2015)

Last batch of Rhubarb for this year has been bottled = 59 1/2 bottles. 6 weeks start to finish. Hydro hasn't moved in 2+ weeks, and the clearing wasn't going anywhere fast enough anymore.

Put a wee bit more Acid Blend in then I should have, but more pucker is better then less. 

Master Vintner is seen taking a break. He gets all the label recognition for such little labor.


----------

